# Adding a footer box with CSS



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

This is what I currently have:

http://www.policeposers.com/test/

I'm still learning CSS so bear with me. I want to add a box to the bottom that I can put my copyright info into along with anything else I might need in the future. I want it to be the same style as the header box where it goes as wide as the page goes.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Before you go on, you may want to validate your webpage. This will make it easier to go on ensuring that there will be no errors.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice, forgot about that. Is there a place that can specify where the errors are? With how much I know about CSS this could be a week long project.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I was playing with this validator and am not impressed. It's pointing at errors that are counterdicted all over the internet (meta tags as an example). Every web site I plugged in there including high traffic popular ones had numerous errors. 

Also my main error is it's not finding a character set when I already have one.



> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">


This is the one that dreamweaver uses on any new page you open. Does that look right to you?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

You're using XHTML 1.0, so you have to close your tag. With any tag that doesn't have a closing tag, you must put a forward slash before he ending parenthesis. For example, <table> requires a </table> closing tag. However <meta> doesn't so you would use <meta />.

For the char set, use:

```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1" />
```
Force the validator to use XHTML 1.0 Transitional instead of Strict so you don't go bald from pulling your hair out. :grin: Also, you don't have to follow EVERYTHING that the validator recommends, just use it to find minor errors. It's always tough to have a good-looking website that is 100% valid.

Let me guess, you tested google in the validator. :laugh:


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I tested a few web sites that I knew were good and it still failed them. I'll try the char set when I get a chance, at work at the moment. I think what might be my hang up with the validator is my meta tags and some head information is inserted from a seperate file inserted into the page with a php insert command. I don't think the validator likes that. I'll try more things when I get the chance.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Good thought, but that wouldn't be it. The validator validates HTML output of every file extension. Whether it be dynamic or not.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll tinker with it when I home. I also noticed the char code you posted above was the same I have on my web page.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking at your source right now, and there is no char set definition. Put it in between the <head> </head> tag.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

DJ-Zep said:


> I'm looking at your source right now, and there is no char set definition. Put it in between the <head> </head> tag.


Yea, I took out the header information to try something and didn't put it back before I came to work. I'll insert the header information when I get home.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

Got it down to 35 errors instead of it telling it couldn't even test the page. 

As for the cell I need I might just try to copy the code of the left content cell code and position the new cell below the left content cell. I'll do it tomorrow though, too late tonight.


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the code I have so far. What I want to do with the "bottom" box is make it a fixed distance from the "leftcontent" box so when the "lc" box grows or shrinks from my text/updates, the bottom box moves with it and stays at a fixed distance from it. I know the code isn't perfect but I'm still playing with it. Is there a way to do this?

css code here


----------

